# SV: Has anyone ever...



## cooker613 (Aug 12, 2019)

done a veal shoulder? I’m thinking that as veal is the other, other white meat, it might serve as a substitute for a pork shoulder for pulled veal. I’ve done pulled chuck and chicken and turkey, but not yet veal. I think the pork might be richer / fattier = moister than veal. Anyone have any ideas / thoughts / input / advise on the matter?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 12, 2019)

cooker613 said:


> done a veal shoulder? I’m thinking that as veal is the other, other white meat, it might serve as a substitute for a pork shoulder for pulled veal. I’ve done pulled chuck and chicken and turkey, but not yet veal. I think the pork might be richer / fattier = moister than veal. Anyone have any ideas / thoughts / input / advise on the matter?
> Thanks in advance.


I have not. But i am sure if you SV a at "pulled meat" temps (200F or so) it will fall apart like pulled meat. However it will have a lot of liquid. I guess you could cook it off.


----------



## drdon (Aug 12, 2019)

Watching for your trial run.


----------

